# So, my craftsman sucked up a welcome mat. Shoot me in the face.



## LITundraGuy (Feb 9, 2017)

We had a blizzard on Long Island today. I take out the Craftsman 26" Quiet 208cc Dual-Stage Zero Turn Snowblower. All goes well for the most part. We had about 1 foot of very heavy and wet snow. As I'm finishing up near my landlady's door my snowblower sucked up her thick, rubber welcome mat. 

The snowblower shut off before I realized what had happened. The entire mat was torn up and snagged in the auger. It took me a few minutes to remove it. Predictably, the snowblower wouldn't start up. I'm worried that my new snowblower is really damaged. It's a new snowblower and I've only used it once before without any trouble.

Now, I only used the recoil starter a few times and quit trying after a few attempts as it was quickly getting dark. I figured I'd try it again when I had some daylight to work with tomorrow.

I didn't notice any damage to the auger but, I'm worried I've damaged something else. Any suggestions as to what I should check? What would you be checking?

Thanks for taking the time to read my post. Any good advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

I would check for broken auger pin. Does the auger move at all by hand? Unplug the spark plug before you try that.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

I would make sure the auger turns freely. 


Disconnect the spark plug wire. 


Take the belt guard off.


Then try to turn the auger by putting your hand in the chute. Watch to not get your fingers snagged between the impeller and impeller housing, that fn hurts. 


If its possible, engage the auger and look at the impeller pulley to see if there is any sideways or in and out play. Maybe have someone help you to engage and disengage while you look for play. If no play is seen, move on.


Once it's confirmed that it rotates freely and no play is seen check for broken shear pins on both augers (left and right). replace if necessary.


re plug the spark plug


Get the engine running, stalling the engine while in load might have flooded the cylinder some. 


Once engine runs, in idle, engage the auger and listen for abnormal sounds and look for warped pulleys (on the engine output shaft and the impeller pulley. if all runs straight and true, then u are lucky. 






shut engine and replace the belt guard.


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

alphaboy123 said:


> I would check for broken auger pin. Does the auger move at all by hand? Unplug the spark plug before you try that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk



lol u beat me to it, and just confirmed that it took me more than 8 mins to type my post, lolll


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm not understanding why it's not starting. If auger clutch is disengaged the motor would be free.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Id be surprised if that damaged the engine. but crazier things have happened. 

Going out on a limb. If you cant get the engine to start using the electric starter, look into the possibility of a sheared flywheel keyway. Check For spark.

The flywheel has alot of momentum, a super abrupt stop can potentially cause the key to shear. You could even potentially have spark but at the wrong time. But then youd likely notice popping through he carb or muffler.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I too would be surprised if this damaged your engine.


----------



## 1215 (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't know the engine or blower in question but is it possible that there is a feature which will not allow the engine to run with a broken shear pin? Maybe check the owner's manual? OP said it was a fancy new machine.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

1215 said:


> I don't know the engine or blower in question but is it possible that there is a feature which will not allow the engine to run with a broken shear pin? Maybe check the owner's manual? OP said it was a fancy new machine.


Oh yeh , you mean that Bluetooth WiFi shear pin thing :confused2:


----------



## LITundraGuy (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks so much for all the responses and the wonderful advice. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I don't have to go to work today due to the blizzard. If I do have the day off I'll be focused on getting the Snowblower running and following the great advice you've all offered here. 

I'll post an update as soon as I find out what shape the blower is in. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Ohhh - and remove any mats or milk boxes, planters, etc that might be near the path this time! ;>P Sorry..... could resist! lol - I bet we have all "found" something with our blowers at some point. After rolling things around by hand and listening to things to be sure you don't have anything bent or binding, be sure to double check that you didn't inadvertently bump something - or lose the stop key..... I think it will start up after it has set and you get the choke set right..... it probably was flooded a little when you were under load and it had a sudden stop......


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

I double the idea that it flooded...especially IF you used the choke to try and start it while hot....!!

FLOODED...!!

So, OP... What was the problem... Please share with us.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The engine not starting after it was running and stopped abruptly?

Make sure you have gas. Make sure the shut off valve is open.

If so, I'd agree that the engine is flooded. Now it's not because it's been sitting for a few days. It should start.

If it doesn't then there is a small chance the flywheel shear key is sheared, has moved, even if a little it will throw the engine spark timing off causing the engine not to start.

No one here believes you did any damage to the engine.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i had an ariens 10000 series come in once with a bad gearbox and a thrown rod. owner said he hit a block of wood and broke the auger gearbox and the engine threw the rod at the same time from all the momentum


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I havn't done a mat yet but I sure know the pain of wrapping up an extension cord or two.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

does it feel " normal" when you pull the cord ?


----------



## LITundraGuy (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi, everyone. Thanks again for taking the time to read the post and offer your opinions and advice. I truly appreciate it. Sorry to have not responded in a few days. I've been crazy busy and away from home. Haven't had the opportunity to check on the blower yet. I will absolutely have time to do so this coming week so I will update the post soon. 

Love that thumbnail, Kiss4aFrog. Made me chuckle!

Pulling on the cord did feel normal, nwcove. 

I'm hoping it's just flooded. I'll find out soon. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## LITundraGuy (Feb 9, 2017)

So sorry to have neglected a follow up on this post. I've been very busy for the last several weeks. To be honest, I haven't been online much since my last post.

Anyway, all is well with the blower. As some have suggested, It seems to have been flooded. Thankfully, I got it started up and everything seems to be in order. Luckily I'll be in good shape for the upcoming nor'easter. Thanks again for all of your responses and suggestions. I truly appreciate it. If you're in the path of next week's nor'easter, I wish you the best of luck and hope your snow blowers perform brilliantly. 

Best wishes to all.


----------

